# Zwinger (construcción del castillo)



## paraforwr

¿Existirá una traducción técnica para tal palabra?


----------



## ayuda?

*Zwinger:* (Solo un intento)
donjon ??
recinto amurallado (del castillo/alcázar)...alrededor de un patio abierto ??
...................................................................................................................................
¿Quizá hace referencia a un torreón???


----------



## paraforwr

¿En español no se usó un término para esas construcciones? Según el diccionario alemán significa:

‘von innerer und äußerer Mauer, von Schloß- oder Stadtmauer und Graben begrenzter Raum, in dem der vorgedrungene Feind überwältigt werden soll’, allgemein ‘Befestigungsanlage’ (15. Jh.), 




> Un espacio limitado por un muro interior y exterior, por el muro de un palacio o de una ciudad, dentro del cual el enemigo ingresado ha de ser vencido (s. XV). En general, una fortificación.



Me imagino que algo así sirve para una batalla contra un ejército más grande, lo contrario a una batalla a campo abierto en el que el ejército más numeroso tiene la ventaja.

En internet lo único que encontré fue una traducción, al parecer italiana, que la traduce así: "fortificación inframural". ¿Pero no sería mejor "fortificación intramural"? En esperanto se ayudan con el prefijo "circu-": *Ĉirkaŭfermejo.*

¿En España no habrá habido construcciones de este tipo?


----------



## anahiseri

de Wikipedia:

A *Zwinger*[a] (German pronunciation: [ˈt͡svɪŋɐ]) is an open area between two defensive walls that is used for defensive purposes.[1]


----------



## paraforwr

anahiseri said:


> de Wikipedia:
> 
> A *Zwinger*[a] (German pronunciation: [ˈt͡svɪŋɐ]) is an open area between two defensive walls that is used for defensive purposes.[1]



¡Gracias! Ahora la cuestión es saber cuál sería su traducción castellana.  ¿O nunca hubo traducción para eso? ¿O tendríamos que establecerla nosotros aquí por primera  vez? ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## anahiseri

Lo extraño es que en muchos sitios identifican "Zwinger" con palacio o fortaleza. Es decir, un edificio.


----------



## paraforwr

anahiseri said:


> Lo extraño es que en muchos sitios identifican "Zwinger" con palacio o fortaleza. Es decir, un edificio.


¡Sí, eso es lo extraño! En la Wikipedia en inglés se dice que ese terminó, en tal idioma, no se lo traduce. Solo vi un intento de traducción por parte de un texto italiano: fortificación intramural. Quizás no deba traducir ese término.


----------

